# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن كتابي - أهل القرآن >  حلقة عائشة بنت ابي بكر لحفظ سورة البقرة^^^

## ملكان

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللّة وبركاتة



خواااتي,,,,


عندج النية باذن اللّة تعالي لحفظ سورة البقرة^^^^ اذا انضمي لحلقتنا هذة,,,

طريقة التسميع:


كل يومين ,, تحفظين اربع ايات من سورة البقرة,,, وبسمعلج ,,,,

بنبدا ان شاءاللّه ,, يوم السبت القادم,,, فالي حابة ,,,تتفضل اتسجل اسمها,,,,

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

كيف تتدبر القرآن (خطوات عملية) 
ثلاث آيات غلب الشيطان الناس عليها 
فضل ختمة القرآن وأحكامها 
كيف نفهم القرآن الكريم 
آية وتفسيرها 
من اول من حفظ القران بعد الرسول 
البأساء والضراء في القرآن الكريم 
معنى كلمة سنة في اية الكرسي 
تفسير الاية ” قل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ”... 
ما هي مضامين سورة النجم

----------


## ملكان

خوااتي 


منوا منكم اتشجعت,,,, وباتسجل اسمها,,, اتذكروااا الاجر الي باتحصلونة,,,,


اترياكم,,,

----------


## مزون بوظبي

الله يأجرنا ويأجرج أنشا الله يالغلا 
ربي يوفقج يا الغلا 
ويزيد في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ملكان

> الله يأجرنا ويأجرج أنشا الله يالغلا 
> ربي يوفقج يا الغلا 
> ويزيد في ميزان حسناتج


يزاج اللّة خير اختي ع المرور ^^^ الطيب,,,

----------


## ملكان

ملاحظة مهمة جداا^^




بسمعلج اربع ايات كل يومين^^^^ الي حابة نظام اخر بتقبلة,,,اكيد^^^

----------


## شجون 99

وياج إن شاء الله من فترة خاطري أحفظها لكني عيازه . إن شاء بتشجع وياج .

----------


## ملكان

> وياج إن شاء الله من فترة خاطري أحفظها لكني عيازه . إن شاء بتشجع وياج .




شجون^^ انت التلميذة رقم 1 ,, 

 حياج اللّة في حلقتنا^^^^^

يوم السبت باذن اللّة تعالي,,, تسميع من الاية 1 الي الاية 4 ^^^^

----------


## ملكان

:Ozkorallah:

----------


## ملكان

منوا اتشجعت خواااتي وبتنضم للمجموعة........

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Salam Allah:  

انا حافظه السوره  :AlhamduleAllah:  
بس ابغي اراجعها وبسمع كل يومين صفحه  :Sha2:

----------


## ملكان

> انا حافظه السوره  
> بس ابغي اراجعها وبسمع كل يومين صفحه




 اختي ام احمد وخالد, ,, سمعي ع النظام الي بايريحج,, اتريااج,,,

----------


## نبض الاسلام

*تسلمين الغالية ملكان 

على المبادرة الطيبة منكِ

جعله الله ثقلاً في ميزان حسناتكِ

أريد أن أحجز لي كرسي في قافلتكم الطيبة . . . . فهل تقبلني بينكم ؟

أنار الله قلبكِ وقلوبنا بذكره

متى سيكون التسميع اليوم ؟ أم السبت القادم الذي سيصادف تاريخ 8/11/2008 ؟

جزاكِ الله كل خير

حفطكِ الباري

\

/

أختكِ ف الله
نبض الأسلام
. . . .*

----------


## ملكان

> *تسلمين الغالية ملكان 
> 
> على المبادرة الطيبة منكِ
> 
> جعله الله ثقلاً في ميزان حسناتكِ
> 
> أريد أن أحجز لي كرسي في قافلتكم الطيبة . . . . فهل تقبلني بينكم ؟
> 
> أنار الله قلبكِ وقلوبنا بذكره
> ...



هلا اختي نبض الاسلام,,, اكيد بنقبلج!!!

التسميع بايكون السبت باذن اللّة ,,التاريخ 1-11-2008 

اختي نبض الاسلام,,, ان شاءاللّة انت وكل الي بينضم لحلقتنا ,,, يتم حفظ السورة ,,,
اترياج...

----------


## ام احمد خالد

:Rad:  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه وممارزفناهم ينفقون 

والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اولائك على هدى من ربهم 

واولائك هم المفلحون 





 :Sobhan:

----------


## ملكان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الم ذلك الكتاب لاريب فيه هدى للمتقين الذين يؤمنون بالغيب ويقيمون الصلاه ومما رزفناهم  (رزقناهم) ينفقون 
> 
> والذين يؤمنون بما انزل اليك وما انزل من قبلك وبالاخره هم يوقنون اولائك (اولئك) على هدى من ربهم 
> 
> و اولائك (اولئك) هم المفلحون 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وأتينا عيسى ابن مريم 

البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن 

اختلفوا فمنهم من أمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد ياأيها الذين أمنوا

أنفقوا مما رزقناكم من قبل أن يأتى يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خله ولا شفاعه والكافرون هم الظالمون 

الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم لا تأخذه سنه ولا نوم له ما فى السماوات وما فى الأرض من ذا الذي 

يشفع عنده إلا بإذنه يعلم ما بين أيديهم وماخلفهم ولا يحيطون بشئ من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع

كرسيه السماوات والأرض لايؤده حفظهما وهو العلى العظيم لا إكراه فى الدين قد تبين الرشد من 

الغي فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروه الوثقى لا إنفصام لها والله سميع عليم







 :Kafara:

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> تلك الرسل فضلنا بعضهم على بعض منهم من كلم الله ورفع بعضهم درجات وأتينا عيسى ابن مريم 
> 
> البينات وأيدناه بروح القدس ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ولكن 
> 
> اختلفوا فمنهم من أمن ومنهم من كفر ولو شاء الله ما اقتتلوا ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد ياأيها الذين أمنوا
> ...

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
إن في خلق السماوات والأرض وأختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التى تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الريح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون () ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديدج العذاب () إذ تبرأ الذين أتبعوا من الذين أتبعوا ورأو العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب () وقال الذين غاتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار () ياأيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين () إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله مالا تعلمون (9

----------


## ملكان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> إن في خلق السماوات والأرض وأختلاف الليل والنهار والفلك التى تجري في البحر بما ينفع الناس وما أنزل الله من السماء من ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها وبث فيها من كل دابة وتصريف الريح والسحاب المسخر بين السماء والأرض لآيات لقوم يعقلون () ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كب (كحب) الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله ولو يرى الذين ظلموا إذ يرون العذاب أن القوة لله جميعا وأن الله شديد العذاب () إذ تبرأ الذين أتبعوا من الذين أتبعوا ورأو (ورأوا) العذاب وتقطعت بهم الأسباب () وقال الذين اتبعوا لو أن لنا كرة فنتبرأ منهم كما تبرءوا منا كذلك يريهم الله أعمالهم حسرات عليهم وما هم بخارجين من النار () ياأيها الناس كلوا مما في الأرض حلالا طيبا ولا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين () إنما يأمركم بالسوء والفحشاء وأن تقولوا على الله مالا تعلمون (9


بارك اللّة فيج,,,,واعانج علي حفظ كتابة,,,ان شاءاللّة

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 

تحمست وايد اول مره اسمع بدون اغلاط 

اتمنى احفظ القران كله 


 :Kafara:

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> تحمست وايد اول مره اسمع بدون اغلاط 
> 
> اتمنى احفظ القران كله


ما شاءاللّة عليج,,,واضح انة فيج طاقة وقدرة وهبها ربي لك,,,لحفظ كتابة ,,,وباذن اللّة تسخري هذة القدرات لتحقيق هدفج
,,,والحلقة بابها مفتوح لك,,,دائمااا,,,
ربي ايوفقج لكل خير,,,,


اختج ملكان,,
حلقة عائشة بنت ابي بكر ,,,

----------


## وغارت الحور

اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصرى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من اعلم مالك من الله منولي ولا نصير (120)الذين ءاتينهم الكتب يتلونه حق تلاوته اولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فاولئك هم الخسرون(121)يا بني اسراءيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين (123) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفعة ولا هم ينصرون(124)واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمت فاتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس اماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(125)واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وامنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الى ابراهيم واسمعيل ان طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود(126)واذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا ءامنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات من ءامن منهم قال ومن كفر فامتعه قليلا ثم اضطره الى عذاب النار وبئس المصير (126)واذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت واسمعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم (127) ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا امة مسلمة لك وارنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم(128)ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم ءايتك ويعلمهم الكتب والحكمة ويزكيهم انك انت العزيز الحكيم (129) ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم الا من سفه نفسه واصطفينه في الدنيا وفي الاخرة لمن الصالحين(130)اذ قال له ربه اسلم قال اسلمت لرب العلمين(131)ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني ان الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن الا وانتم مسلمون (132)ام كنتم شهداء اذ حضر يعقوب الموت اذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد ءالهك وإله اباءك ابراهيم واسمعيل وإسحق اله واحدا ونحن له مسلمون (133) تلك امة قد خلت لهما ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون(134)

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الله ولى الذين أمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا أولياءهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من 

النور الى الظلمات ولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ألم تر الى الذي حاج إبراهيم فى ربه أن أتاه الله 

الملك إذ قال إبراهيم ربي الذي يحيي ويميت قال أنا أحيي وأميت ٌال أبراهيم أن الله يأتي بالشمس من 

المشرق فأتى بها من المغرب فبهت الذي كفر والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين أو كالذي مر على قريه 

وهي خاويه على عروشها قال أنى يحي هذه الله بعد موتها فأماته الله مئه عام ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت 

قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مئه عام فانظر الى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه وانظر الى حمارك

ولنجعلك أيه لناس وانظر الى العظام كيف ننشزها ثم نكسوها لحما فلما تبين له قال أعلم أن الله على 

كل شئ قدير 




 :Kafara:

----------


## ايشوووت

جزاج الله خير ,,

----------


## ملكان

> اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 
> 
> ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصرى حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من اعلم )العلم) مالك من الله من ولي ولا نصير (120)الذين ءاتينهم الكتب يتلونه حق تلاوته اولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فاولئك هم الخسرون(121)يا بني اسراءيل (اسرائيل) اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين (123) واتقوا يوما لا تجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولا يقبل منها عدل ولا تنفعها شفعة ولا هم ينصرون(124)واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمت فاتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس اماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين(125)واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وامنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الى ابراهيم واسمعيل ان طهرا بيتي للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود(126)واذ قال ابراهيم رب اجعل هذا بلدا ءامنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات من ءامن منهم(باللّة واليوم الاخر) قال ومن كفر فامتعه قليلا ثم اضطره الى عذاب النار وبئس المصير (126)واذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت واسمعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم (127) ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا امة مسلمة لك وارنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم(128)ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم ءايتك ويعلمهم الكتب والحكمة ويزكيهم انك انت العزيز الحكيم (129) ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم الا من سفه نفسه و(لقد) اصطفينه في الدنيا و(انة) في الاخرة لمن الصالحين(130)اذ قال له ربه اسلم قال اسلمت لرب العلمين(131)ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يا بني ان الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن الا وانتم مسلمون (132)ام كنتم شهداء اذ حضر يعقوب الموت اذ قال لبنيه ما تعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد ءالهك وإله اباءك (ابائك)ابراهيم واسمعيل وإسحق اله (الها) واحدا ونحن له مسلمون (133) تلك امة قد خلت لهما ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون(134)


بارك اللّة فيج ,,اختي وغارت الحور,,,مستوي تسميع رائع,,,ربي يعينج علي الحفظ,,,

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> الله ولى الذين أمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات الى النور والذين كفروا أولياءهم الطاغوت يخرجونهم من 
> 
> النور الى الظلمات ولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ألم تر الى الذي حاج إبراهيم فى ربه أن أتاه الله 
> ...

----------


## samah200

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
إعذريني اختي ملكان على التأخير معي ضيوف بالبيت ومازالوا ولكن ألم عدم الحفظ جعلنى أجد وقت بالعافية حتى أريح قلبى واشكر لك هذا الكرم

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
((فأزلهما الشيطان عنها فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه وقلنا إهبطوا بعضكم لبعض عدو فاما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون(36) فتلقى آدم من ربه كلمات فتاب عليه إنه هو التواب الرحيم (37) قلنا اهبطوا منها جميعا فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن تبع هداي فلا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون (38) والذين كفروا وكذبوا باياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون(39) يا بني إسرائيل أذكروا نعمتي التي أنعمت عليكم واوفوا بعهدي اوف بعهدكم وإياي فارهبون(40)

----------


## شجون 99

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
وإذا قيل لهم أتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما ألفينا عليه أباءنا أولو كان آبائهم لا يعقلون شيئا ولا يهتدون () ومثل الذين كفروا كمثل الذي ينعق بما لا يسمع إلا دعاء ونداء صم بكم عمي فهم لا يعقلون () يا أيها الذين آمنوا كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم واشكروا لله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون () إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل به لغير الله فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم ()

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

وإذ قال أبراهيم رب أرنى كيف تحي الموتي قال أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن ليطمئن قلبي قال فخذ أربعه 

من الطير فصرهن إليك واجعل على كل جبل منهن جزأ ثم ادعهن يأتينك سعيا واعلم أن الله عزيز 

حكيم مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله كمثل حبه أنبتت سبع سنابل فى كل سنبله مئه حبه والله 

يضاعف لمن يشاء والله واسع عليم الذين ينفقون اموالهم فى سبيل الله ثم لا يتبعون ما أنفقوا منا ولا 

أذى فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون قول معروف ومغفره خير من صدقه 

يتبعها أذى والله غني حليم يأيها الذين أمنوا لا تبطلوا صدقاتكم بالمن والاذى كالذى ينفق ماله رئاء 

الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الاخر فمثله كمثل صفوان عليه تراب فأصابه وابل فتركه صلدا لا يقدرون

على شئ مما كسبوا والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين 




 :Sobhan:

----------


## وغارت الحور

أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم 

وقالوا كونوا هودا او نصرى تهتدوا قل بل ملة ابراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين(135)قولوا ءامنا بالله وما انزل الينا وما انزل الى ابراهيم واسمعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط وما اوتي موسى وعيسى وما اوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون (136)فان ءامنوا بمثل ما ءامنتم به فقد اهتدوا وان تولوا فانما هم في شقاق فسيكفيهم الله والله سميع عليم (137)صبغة الله ومن احسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عبدون (138) قل اتحاجوننا فالله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا اعمالنا ولكم اعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون (139)ام تقولون ان ابراهيم واسمعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط كانوا هودا اونصرى قل ءانتم اعلم ام الله ومن اظلم ممن كتم شهدة عنده من الله وما الله بغفل عما تعملون (140)تلك امة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يفعلون(141)

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 




بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


ولئن متم أوقتلتم لا الى الله تحشرون 

فبما رحمه من الله لنت لهم ولو كنت فضاً غليض القلب لأنفضوا من حولك فأعفوا عنهم وأستغفر لهم

وشاورهم فى الأمر فإذا عزمت فتوكل على الله إن الله يحب المتوكلين 

إن ينصركم الله فلا غالب لكم وإن يخذلكم فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده فعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون

وما كان لنبي أن يغل ومن يغلل يأتي بما غل يوم القيامة ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا يظلمون 

أفمن أتبع رضوان الله كمن باء بغضب من الله فمئواه جهنم ولبئس المصير

هم درجات عند الله والله بصير بما يعملون 

لقد من الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسول من أنفسهم يتلوا عليهم أياته ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب 

والحكمه وإن كانوا من قبل لفى ظلال مبين 

أولما أصابتهم مصيبة قد أصبتم مثليها قلتم أنى هذا قل هو من عند أنفسكم والله على كل شئ قدير

----------


## ملكان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> واتبعوا ماتتلوا الشياطين على ملك سليمان وماكفر سليمان ولكن الشياطين كفروا يعلمون الناس السحر وماانزل على الملكين ببابل هاروت وماروت وما يعلمان من احد حتى يقولا انما نحن فتنة فلا تكفر ويتعلمون (فيتعلمون) منهما مايفرقون به بين المرء وزوجه وماهم بضارين به من احد الا باذن الله ويتعلمون مايضرهم ولاينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ماله في الاخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به انفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون
> ولو انهم آمنوا واتقوا لمثوبة من عند الله خير لوكانوا يعلمون
> ياايها اللذين آمنوا لا تقولوا راعنا وقولوا انظرنا واسمعوا وللكافرين عذاب اليم 
> مايود الذين كفروامن اهل الكتاب و(لا) المشركين ان ينزل عليكم من خير من ربكم والله يختص برحمته من يشاء والله ذو الفضل العظيم


*يزااج اللّة خير,,,ممتازة ,,بارك اللّة فيج,,,* [/B]

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير
> ماننسخ من آية او ننسها ناتي (نات) بخير منها اومثلها الم تعلم ان الله على كل شي قدير
> الم تعلم ان الله له ملك السموات والارض ومالكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير
> ام تريدون ان تسالوا (تسئلوا) رسولكم كما سئل موسى من قبل ومن يتبدل الكفر بالايمان فقد ضل سواء السبيل
> ود كثير من اهل الكتاب والمشركين لو يردونكم من بعد ايمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند انفسهم من بعد ماتبين لهم الهدى(الحق)
> فاعفوا واصفحوا حتى ياتي الله بامره ان الله على كل شي قدير 
> واقيموا الصلاة وءاتوا الزكاة وماتقدموا لانفسكم من خير تجدوه عند الله ان الله بما تعملون بصير
> وقالوا لن يدخل الجنة الا من كان هودا او نصارى تلك امانيهم قل هاتوا برهانكم ان كنتم صادقين
> بلى من اسلم وجهه لله وهو محسن فله اجره عند ربه ولاخوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون
> ...


*ربي يجعل القران نورا لقلبك ويرحمج بكل حرف تحفظينة 
من القران*

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> ولئن متم أوقتلتم لا الى الله تحشرون 
> ...


*يزاج اللّة خير,,,ربي ايوفقج دنيا واخرة ,,اللهم امين,,*

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

> وقالت اليهود ليست النصاري على شي وقالت النصاري ليست اليهود علي شي وهم يتلون الكتاب
> كذلك قال الذين لا يعلمون مثل قولهم فالله يحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون
> ومن اظلم ممن منع مساجد الله ان يذكر فيها اسمه وسعى في خرابها اولئك ماكان لهم ان يدخلوها 
> الا خائفين لهم في الدنيا خزي ولهم في الاخرة عذاب عظيم
> ولله المشرق والمغرب فاينما تولوا فثم وجه الله ان الله واسع عليم
> وقالوا اتخذ الله ولدا سبحانه بل له مافي السماوات والارض كل له قانتون 
> بديع السماوات الارض واذا قضى امرا فانما يقول له كن فيكون
> وقال الذين لا يعلمون لولا يكلمنا الله او تاتينا ايه كذلك قال الذين من قبلهم مثل قولهم تشابهت قلوبهم
> قد بينا الايات لقوم يوقنون
> انا ارسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا ولاتسئل عن اصحاب الجحيم


ربي يجعل القران نورا لقلبك ويرحمج بكل حرف تحفظينة 
من القران 


الحمدلله اووووول مره اسمع صفحه كامله بدون غلط

يزاااااج الله خيرا اختي ملكان ع المجمود الي تبذلينه

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ولن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصاري حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم
انك اذاً لمن الظالمين
الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته اولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فاولئك هم الخاسرون
يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين
واتقوا يوما لاتجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولايقبل منها عدل ولاتنفعها شفاعة ولاهم ينصرون 
واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمات فاتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس اماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين
واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وامنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الي ابراهيم واسماعيل ان طهرا بيتي 
للطائفين والعاكفين والركع السجود 
واذ قال ابراهيم ربي اجعل هذا بلدا آمنا وارزق اهله من الثمرات من امن منهم بالله واليوم الاخر قال ومن كفر 
فامتعه قليلا ثم اضطره الي عذاب النار وبئس المصير 


واذ يرفع ابراهيم القواعد من البيت واسماعيل ربنا تقبل منا انك انت السميع العليم
ربنا واجعلنا مسلمين لك ومن ذريتنا امة مسلمة لك وارنا مناسكنا وتب علينا انك انت التواب الرحيم
ربنا وابعث فيهم رسولا منهم يتلوا عليهم اياتك ويزكيهم ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة انك انت العزيز الحكيم
ومن يرغب عن ملة ابراهيم الا من سفه نفسه ولقد اصطفيناه في الدنيا وانه في الاخرة لمن الصالحين
اذ قال له ربه اسلم قال اسلمت لرب العالمين
ووصى بها ابراهيم بنيه ويعقوب يابني ان الله اصطفى لكم الدين فلا تموتن الا وانتم مسلمون
ام كنتم شهداء اذ حضر يعقوب الموت اذ قال لبنيه ماتعبدون من بعدي قالوا نعبد الهك واله ابائك ابراهيم 
واسماعيل واسحق الها واحدا ونحن له مسلمون
تلك امة قد خلت لها ماكسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولاتسئلون عما كانوا يعملون

----------


## ملكان

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> ولن ترضى عنك اليهود و(لا)النصاري حتى تتبع ملتهم قل ان هدى الله هو الهدى ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم بعد الذي جاءك من العلم(مالك من اللّةمن ولي ولا نصير)
> انك اذاً لمن الظالمين
> الذين آتيناهم الكتاب يتلونه حق تلاوته اولئك يؤمنون به ومن يكفر به فاولئك هم الخاسرون
> يابني اسرائيل اذكروا نعمتي التي انعمت عليكم واني فضلتكم على العالمين
> واتقوا يوما لاتجزي نفس عن نفس شيئا ولايقبل منها عدل ولاتنفعها شفاعة ولاهم ينصرون 
> واذ ابتلى ابراهيم ربه بكلمات فاتمهن قال اني جاعلك للناس اماما قال ومن ذريتي قال لا ينال عهدي الظالمين
> واذ جعلنا البيت مثابة للناس وامنا واتخذوا من مقام ابراهيم مصلى وعهدنا الي ابراهيم واسماعيل ان طهرا بيتي 
> ...


*بارك اللّة فيج ..يزاج اللّة خير,,,في ميزان حسناتج باذن اللّة,,,ربي ايوفقج دوم اختي ام عبد الرحمن....*

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان فبإدن الله وليعلم المؤمنين

وليعلم الذين نافقوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا فى سبيل الله أو ادفعوا قالوا لو نعلم قتال لتبعناكم هم للكفر 

يومئذ أقرب منهم للأيمان يقولون بأفواههم ما ليس فى قلوبهم والله أعلم بما يكتمون 

الذين قالوا لأخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قتلوا قل فأدرءوا عن أنفسكم الموت إن كنتم صادقين 

ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا فى سبيل الله أمواتا بل أحياء عند ربهم يرزقون

فرحين بما أتاهم الله من فضله ويستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم أن لا خوف عليهم ولا هم 

يحزنون 

ويستبشرون بنعمه من الله وفضل وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين 

الذين استجابوا لله والرسول من بعد ما أصابهم القرح للذين أحسنوا أجر عظيم 

الذين قالوا للناس إن الناس قد جمعوا لكم فأخشوهم وزادهم ايمانا وقالوا حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> وما أصابكم يوم التقى الجمعان فبإدن (فباذن) الله وليعلم المؤمنين
> 
> وليعلم الذين نافقوا وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا فى سبيل الله أو ادفعوا قالوا لو نعلم قتال لتبعناكم (لاتتبعناكم) هم للكفر 
> ...



*بارك اللّة فيج اختي ام احمد خالد,,,اموفقة دوم باذن اللّة,,,*

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

وقالوا كونوا هودا اونصاري تهتدوا قل بل ملة ابراهيم حنيفا وماكان من المشركين
قولوا امنا بالله وماانزل الينا وماانزل الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط
وما اوتي موسي وعيسى ومااوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون 
فان امنوا بمثل ماامنتم به فقد اهتدوا وان تولوا فانما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم 
صبغة الله ومن احسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون
قل اتحاجونا في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا اعمالنا ولكم اعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون
ام تقولون ان ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط كانوا هودا او نصاري
قل ءانتم اعلم ام الله ومن اظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون
تلك امة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون

سيقول السفهاء من الناس ماولاهم عن قبلتهم التي كانوا عليها قل لله المشرق والمغرب يهدي من يشاء الى صراط مستقيم
وكذلك جلعناكم امة وسطا لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ويكون الرسول عليكم شهيدا
وماجلعنا القبلة التي كنت عليها الا لنعلم من يتبع الرسول ممن ينقلب على عقبيه وان كانت لكبيرة الا على الذين هدى الله
وماكان الله ليضيع ايمانكم ان الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم
ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ماكنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره
وان الذين اوتوا الكتاب ليعلمون انه الحق من ربك وماالله بغافل عما يعملون
ولئن اتيت الذين اوتوا الكتاب بكل اية ماتبعوا قبلتك وماانت بتابع قبلتهم ومابعضهم بتابع قبلة بعض
ولئن اتبعت اهواءهم من بعد ماجاءك من العلم انك اذا لمن الظالمين

----------


## ام احمد خالد

يزاج الله خير 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


فأنقلبوا بنعمه من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء وأتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذوفضل عظيم 

إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه فلا تخافوهم وخافوني إن كنتم مؤمنين 

ولا يحزنك الذين يسارعون فى الكفر إنهم لن يضروا الله شئ يريد الله ألا يجعل لهم حظا فى الأخره 

ولهم عذاب عظيم 

إن الذين يشترون الكفر بالأيمان لن يضروا الله شئ ولهم عذاب أليم 

ولا يحسبن الذين كفروا أنما نملي لهم خيرا لأنفسهم إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا أثما ولهم عذاب مهين



وما كان الله ليذر المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب وما كان الله ليطلعكم على 

الغيب ولكن الله يجتبي من رسله من يشاء فأمنوا بالله ورسله وإن تؤمنوا وتتقوا فلكم أجر عظيم 

ولا يحسبن الذين يبخلون بما أتاهم الله من فضله هو خير لهم بل هو شر لهم سيطوقون ما بخلوا 

يوم القيامة ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض والله بما تعملون خبير

----------


## ملكان

> وقالوا كونوا هودا اونصاري تهتدوا قل بل ملة ابراهيم حنيفا وماكان من المشركين
> قولوا امنا بالله وماانزل الينا وماانزل الى ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط
> وما اوتي موسي وعيسى ومااوتي النبيون من ربهم لا نفرق بين احد منهم ونحن له مسلمون 
> فان امنوا بمثل ماامنتم به فقد اهتدوا وان تولوا فانما هم في شقاق فسيكفيكهم الله وهو السميع العليم 
> صبغة الله ومن احسن من الله صبغة ونحن له عابدون
> قل اتحاجونا (اتحاجوننا( في الله وهو ربنا وربكم ولنا اعمالنا ولكم اعمالكم ونحن له مخلصون
> ام تقولون ان ابراهيم واسماعيل واسحق ويعقوب والاسباط كانوا هودا او نصاري
> قل ءانتم اعلم ام الله ومن اظلم ممن كتم شهادة عنده من الله وما الله بغافل عما تعملون
> تلك امة قد خلت لها ما كسبت ولكم ما كسبتم ولا تسئلون عما كانوا يعملون
> ...


*بارك اللّة فيج,,,ويزاج اللّة خير,,,في ميزان حسناتج ,,اللهم امين,,*

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> فأنقلبوا بنعمه من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء وأتبعوا رضوان الله والله ذوفضل عظيم 
> 
> ...


*ممتازة,,ربي ايسهلج امورج دوووم,,,*

----------


## أم عبـد الرحمن

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الذين ءاتيناهم الكتاب يعرفونه كما يعرفون ابناءهم وان فريقا منهم ليكتمون الحق وهم يعلمون
الحق من ربك فلا تكونن من الممترين
ولكل وجهة هو موليها فاستبقوا الخيرات اينما تكونوا يأت بكم الله ان الله على كل شي قدير
ومن حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وانه للحق من ربك ومالله بغافل عما تعملون
من حيث خرجت فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ماكنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره لئلا يكون للناس عليكم حجة
الا الذين ظلموا منهم فلا تخشوهم واخشون ولاتم نعمتي عليكم ولعلكم تهتدون
كما ارسلنا فيكم رسولا منكم يتلوا عليكم اياتنا ويزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة ويعلمكم مالم تكونوا تعلمون
فاذكروني اذكركم واشكروا لي ولاتكفرون 
ياايها الذين امنوا استعينوا بالصبر والصلاه ان الله مع الصابرين 


ولا تقولوا لمن يقتل في سبيل الله اموات بل احياء ولكن لا تشعرون 
ولنبلونكم بشي من الخوف والجوع ونقص من الاموال والانفس والثمرات وبشر الصابرين 
الذين اذا اصابتهم مصيبة قالوا انا لله وانا اليه راجعون
اولئك عليهم صلوات من ربهم ورحمة واولئك هم المهتدون
ان الصفا والمروة من شعائر الله فمن حج البيت او اعتمر فلا جناح عليه ان يطوف بهما ومن تطوع خيرا فان
الله شاكر عليم
ان الذين يكتمون ماانزلنا من البينات والهدى من بعد مابيناه للناس في الكتاب اولئك يلعنهم الله ويلعنهم اللاعنون
الا الذين تابوا واصلحوا وبينوا فاولئك اتوب عليهم وانا التواب الرحيم
ان الذين كفروا وماتوا وهم كفار اولئك عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس اجمعين 
خالدين فيها لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون
والهكم اله واحد لا اله الا هو الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## Mozaaa

يالله خواتي وياكن انشاء الله

----------


## ملكان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> ليس البر أن تولوا وجوهكم قبل المشرق والمغرب ولكن البر من امن بالله واليوم الآخر والملائكة والكتاب والنبيين واتى المال على حبه ذوي القربى واليتامى والمساكين وابن السبيل والسائلين وفي الرقاب واقام الصلاة وايتاء(اتي) الزكاة والموفون بعهدهم اذا عاهدوا والصابرين في الباساء والضراء وحين البأس أولئك الذين صدقوا وأولئك هم المتقون (177) يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم القصاص في القتلى الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد والأنثى بالأنثى فمن عفى له من أخيه شيء فاتباع بالمعروف واداء بالاحسان ذلك تخفيف من ربكم فمن اعتدى بعد ذلك فله عذاب أليم (178) ولكم في القصاص حياة يا أولي الالباب لعلكم تتقون (179) كتب عليكم اذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيرا الوصية للوالدين والأقربين بالمعروف حقا على المتقين (180) فمن بدله بعدما سمعه فإثمه (فانما اثمة) على الذين يبدلونه إن الله سميع عليم (181)
> *


*مجهودج طيب اختي الفاضلة ,,,ربي يحفظج دوووم,,,*

----------


## ملكان

> يزاج الله خير 
> 
> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> 
> لا خير فى كثير من نجواهم إلا من أمربصدق أو بمعروف أو اصلح بين الناس ومن يفعل ذلك أبتغاء 
> 
> مرضات الله فسوف نؤتيه أجرا عظيما 
> ...


*ربي ايوفقج ان شاءاللّة ,,,اختي الفاضلة*

----------


## ~ O2 ~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم (182) يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (183) أيام معدودات فمن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون (184) شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرءان هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم لعلكم تشكرون (185) وان سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون (186)
*

----------


## ~ O2 ~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم فكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله اياته للناس لعلهم يتقون (187) ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون (188) يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر أن تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون (189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين (190)
*

----------


## ~ O2 ~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين (191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (192) واقتلوهم حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين (193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدوا عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين (194) وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين (195) وأتموا الحج والعمرة فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدى ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدى محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدى فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب (196)
*

----------


## ~ O2 ~

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يأولى الألباب (197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين (198) ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم (199) فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم أو اشد ذكرا ومن الناس من يقول ربنا ءاتنا في الدنيا وماله في الآخرة من خلاق (200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا ءاتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار (201) أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب (202)
*

----------


## ملكان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> فمن خاف من موص جنفا أو إثما فأصلح بينهم فلا إثم عليه إن الله غفور رحيم (182) يا ايها الذين امنوا كتب عليكم الصيام كما كتب على الذين من قبلكم لعلكم تتقون (183) أيام معدودات فمن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر وعلى الذين يطيقونه فدية طعام مسكين فمن تطوع خيرا فهو خير له وأن تصوموا خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون (184) شهر رمضان الذي انزل فيه القرءان هدى للناس وبينات من الهدى والفرقان فمن شهد منكم الشهر فليصمه ومن كان مريضا أو على سفر فعدة من أيام أخر يريد الله بكم اليسر ولا يريد بكم العسر ولتكملوا العدة ولتكبروا الله على ما هداكم لعلكم تشكرون (185) وان (واذا) سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب اجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون (186)
> 
> 
> بارك اللّة فيج ,,,,
> *

----------


## ملكان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> أحل لكم ليلة الصيام الرفث إلى نسائكم هن لباس لكم وأنتم لباس لهن علم الله أنكم كنتم تختانون أنفسكم فتاب عليكم وعفا عنكم فالان باشروهن وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم فكلوا (وكلوا) واشربوا حتى يتبين الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر ثم أتموا الصيام إلى الليل ولا تباشروهن وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد تلك حدود الله فلا تقربوها كذلك يبين الله اياته للناس لعلهم يتقون (187) ولا تأكلوا أموالكم بينكم بالباطل وتدلوا بها إلى الحكام لتأكلوا فريقا من أموال الناس بالإثم وأنتم تعلمون (188) يسألونك عن الأهلة قل هي مواقيت للناس والحج وليس البر أن (بان) تأتوا البيوت من ظهورها ولكن البر من اتقى واتوا البيوت من أبوابها واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون (189) وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحب المعتدين (190)
> *


ربي يحفظج ..تسميعج رائع,,,

----------


## ملكان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> واقتلوهم حيث ثقفتموهم وأخرجوهم من حيث أخرجوكم والفتنة أشد من القتل ولا تقاتلوهم عند المسجد الحرام حتى يقاتلوكم فيه فإن قاتلوكم فاقتلوهم كذلك جزاء الكافرين (191) فإن انتهوا فإن الله غفور رحيم (192) واقتلوهم (وقاتلوهم) حتى لا تكون فتنة ويكون الدين لله فإن انتهوا فلا عدوان إلا على الظالمين (193) الشهر الحرام بالشهر الحرام والحرمات قصاص فمن اعتدى عليكم فاعتدوا عليه بمثل ما اعتدوا عليكم واتقوا الله واعلموا أن الله مع المتقين (194) وأنفقوا في سبيل الله ولا تلقوا بأيديكم إلى التهلكة وأحسنوا إن الله يحب المحسنين (195) وأتموا الحج والعمرة(للة) فإن أحصرتم فما استيسر من الهدى ولا تحلقوا رءوسكم حتى يبلغ الهدى محله فمن كان منكم مريضا أو به أذى من رأسه ففدية من صيام أو صدقة أو نسك فإذا امنتم فمن تمتع بالعمرة إلى الحج فما استيسر من الهدى فمن لم يجد فصيام ثلاثة أيام في الحج وسبعة إذا رجعتم تلك عشرة كاملة ذلك لمن لم يكن أهله حاضري المسجد الحرام واتقوا الله إن الله شديد العقاب (196)
> *


يزاج اللّة خير ,,,ربي ايوفقج,,,

----------


## ملكان

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> الحج أشهر معلومات فمن فرض الحج فلا رفث ولا فسوق ولا جدال في الحج وما تفعلوا من خير يعلمه الله وتزودوا فإن خير الزاد التقوى واتقون يأولى الألباب (197) ليس عليكم جناح أن تبتغوا فضلا من ربكم فإذا أفضتم من عرفات فاذكروا الله عند المشعر الحرام واذكروه كما هداكم وإن كنتم من قبله لمن الضالين (198) ثم أفيضوا من حيث أفاض الناس واستغفروا الله إن الله غفور رحيم (199) فإذا قضيتم مناسككم فاذكروا الله كذكركم اباءكم أو اشد ذكرا ومن(فمن) الناس من يقول ربنا ءاتنا في الدنيا وماله في الآخرة من خلاق (200) ومنهم من يقول ربنا ءاتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار (201) أولئك لهم نصيب مما كسبوا والله سريع الحساب (202)
> *


*في ميزان حسناتج اختي الفاضلة ,,,باذن اللّة ,,*

----------


## ملكان

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## طي السنيين

للتعديل

----------

